# why not say your a fur in IRL.



## hijimete (Oct 1, 2008)

Why don't furries just say thay are furries IRL so we can find out whos who and hang out who cares what people thank.
I have no problem telling people am a fur I have even went to stores with my friend talking loudly how I'am a fur dieing to meet other furs and goto a fur con.

________________________________________________________________________________

Just so people don't get me wrong I don't tell every person I see am a fur but I do say out loud that I'am a fur now &  then but that's mostly when I'am with someone that knows am a fur I shoud have said that before but I'am not some nut always shouting am a fur sorry for the mix up.


----------



## Magikian (Oct 1, 2008)

Mainly because people treat it as a bad, dirty secret and don't like to share it.

Don't ask me why though, I'm not one of those people.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 1, 2008)

Some do. 

It all just depends on how open they are to go out there and furry pride it up. :3

No one has ever asked me, so it's never been brought up.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 1, 2008)

Because if I were I'd be talking to mid-air since there are no anthro fans around here and I would likely become the next Matthew Shepherds if I said anything. You know how people love to assume that "Furry" is synonomous with the "Gay" flag.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 1, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Because if I were I'd be talking to mid-air since there are no anthro fans around here and I would likely become the next Matthew Shepherds if I said anything. You know how people love to assume that "Furry" is synonomous with the "Gay" flag.



I think most people don't associate furry with anything really. :3


----------



## Lilfurbal (Oct 1, 2008)

I do admit to being a furry IRL.  Well, I don't go about telling random people 'hey, I'm a furry!'  but if a situation came up to where it seemed appropriate to say I would say it.  I don't care who knows I'm a furry, all my friend's and family know.  It's not a fetish to me like what the common thought is of furry.  If that's what someone wants to believe of me then oh well, I know they're wrong so what difference does it make.  However when I've announced to people I'm furry I do it in a way to where as I'm telling them I tell them ~why~ and what it really means to be one.  So they get the right idea from the start.


----------



## Makyui (Oct 1, 2008)

Don't ask, don't tell.

In all seriousness, I've never felt the need to.


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2008)

hijimete said:


> Why don't furries just say thay are furries IRL so we can find out whos who and hang out who cares what people thank.
> I have no problem telling people am a fur I have even went to stores with my friend talking loudly how I'am a fur dieing to meet other furs and goto a fur con.




Cool, but really it's such a small part of who I am that it doesn't matter.  I have many things I'm interested, furry is just one.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 1, 2008)

Its that people tend to over exaggerate stuff so I just keeps it to myself, I got enough problems as is, I don't need someone trying to fuck with me about that or else someone is going to get their teeth knocked out


----------



## Wreth (Oct 1, 2008)

Because of what happened to me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 1, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Because of what happened to me.


 
Thats a good reason too, sorry to hear about what happened at school bra, I hope it gets better


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 1, 2008)

2 threads and you still can't get "you're" right.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not enough of a furry to bother advertising it to other people.


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 1, 2008)

I tell people I'm a furry. Mostly they dont understand and I tell them to look it up themselves but... sometimes people get the wrong impression of "furry" as I agree with being dirty or sexual only. That's not the case of furries. -sighs-


----------



## FurryPanther (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't, because people watch CSI. I don't want to deal with that shit.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Well obviously it's because deep down furries know that being a furry is  disgusting and shameful, and as a result their last remaining shreds of common  decency and restraint compel them to keep it quiet.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 1, 2008)

I myself would lose most of if not all my friends, be disowned by the last remaining half of my family that I still talk to, and the small reputation that I have would be ruined. We don't tell everyone cause there's small minded people everywhere and those people knowing something like that would go around telling everyone they know about it. I'm proud of what I am but I don't feel like finding new friends, that's really hard for me to do.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Oct 1, 2008)

There's not much point in me bothering. Most people I know aren't into art as a whole nevermind taking a liking to anthro's.
Most will often see me draw one and say "aw, cool" but that's as far as it goes, if I said "Yeah, I'm a furry see" they'd then say "what's a furry?" at which point I'd eithe rhave to explain it all myself or tell them to look it up...

I'm too lazy to bother explaining it to someone who's going to lose all interest within a few seconds and if they look it up they'll end up thinking it's some fetish.
Not worth the time really. If however I ended up talking to someone who also liked anthro's and it came up it'd be no problem saying "you a furry too?".


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 1, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Well obviously it's because deep down furries know that being a furry is disgusting and shameful, and as a result their last remaining shreds of common decency and restraint compel them to keep it quiet.


 
I wouldn't exactly say that, I just think they're cool but its a personal preferance and not many others share this thought, so telling everyone you like it will just make people want to mess with you about it because 1. they don't fully understand what it is and only know about the negative about it and 2. if it is different then it shall be made fun of. Society always been like this, if something is different then everyone else got to make a big deal about it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 1, 2008)

To be honest there is a time and a place for everything. Everyone does not need to know what your hobby is or interest it. On that note, it is not always easy to find an appropriate time to bring up your being a furrie.

I myself rarely bring it up because most of the time it is inappropriate and irrelevant. However when I am engaged in a discussion with someone about hobbies or personal interests I might bring up that I make costumes, and if they ask for an elaboration I explain that my costumes are more of the mascot time, and then if they ask for a further elaboration I might bring up being a furrie and that my costumes cater to furs.....and then if they ask about the furrie fandom I'll tell them about the whole thing.

Other than that I'd rather talk about it when someone asks, rather than tell them when they make give no indication of being interested in wanting to know. I don't like it when other people float what they are into around me so when I am around other people I do not do the same. When your personally life bleeds into your public life....it sort of puts me off.


----------



## Althea (Oct 1, 2008)

I told my ex, and he made horrible comments and the such -_- but after he apologized for it.

I would not go tell it to random people, but if somebody asks, like at cons, i'm not shy to say it.

Oo.. it's not like my mother knows.. my mom has a hard enough time understanding what's the fun in Cosplay lol


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Oct 1, 2008)

I wrote That I'm A Furry Saber Leopardess On The Back Of My Hot pink vinyl Top, And I Got Plenty Of Reactions, I Sometimes Say It In Public, But Only If Someone Asks Me.
but I Will Advertise My Furryness On My Clothes Here and There!


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 1, 2008)

ido  even tho  they watch csi... i have the patients enough to explain


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't because of some people who define "Furry" as a sex fetish.

We had an Article in the Newspaper on furries, and now we have three Highschools becoming Half-furryized, and some who thinks we need help.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 1, 2008)

Because almost all furries congregate on the internet anyway.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Oct 1, 2008)

I do now since my two biggest concerns know now. Only if somehow brought up, ofcourse


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2008)

I dunno if this counts, but a lot of my friends have fursonas, act like animals, do anthro art, and would like to dress up as an animal for Halloween. And, we don't hide any of it. It's just, we never use the word "furry." Dunno, the word's just got like an icky stigma attached to it. We're just people with similar interests. We don't like... label each other like that. But other then that, it's all out in the open. So... I guess I don't...?


Anyways, I've got a question (It kinda relates):
People say they would never do/wear/act like anything furry related (Hell, I've even heard of people hiding their anthro art  I've been showing off all forms of my art to my friends and family since I was but a young-un!!) because of all the embarrassing weird stares from complete strangers. 

So.. what's weirder? Wearing something like ears or a collar, or sucking your thumb? I openly suck my thumb. I used to be quite embarrassed about it. Now I honestly don't care about what people think, though, since I've got some anxiety/depression issues, and it's better then drugs. (Calms me down like smoking a ciggarette) But anyways, I've gotten some second glances and weird looks, but most people accept it or ignore it completely (I've even had people call it cute!?) But would being openly furry create a worse reaction then that? Everyone seems so afraid of those funny looks... but I'm not bothered at all about what people think of my thumb and me. Is being a furry somehow worse, though?

I'm curious, because all of this hiding is beginning to seem a little silly. I can't imagine those passing glances at your collar or tail to be worse then the double-takes people do when they notice I've got my thumb in my mouth. And it doesn't bother me at all. So is it really that bad..?


----------



## BlauShep (Oct 1, 2008)

i tell my friends at school i'm a furry, but that's basically it. xD;
i convinced a few of them to come to FWA with me too, for next year. they're all into anime and stuff, so i guess they assume furry is a subculture of anime. o-o;


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 1, 2008)

Makyui said:


> Don't ask, don't tell.
> 
> In all seriousness, I've never felt the need to.



^ this.

Yeah if I was asked, I would be truthful about it.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't care if people know, but I don't really feel the need to tell them either.


----------



## Zorro101 (Oct 1, 2008)

I think because most people dont want to be bothered every day and be called a furry by some low lifes.. i wish all furs had a fur detector!


----------



## Seas (Oct 1, 2008)

If someone irl would ask me, i'd just tell them that my art includes pictures of anthropomorphic charaters too...

I don't think they would find that weird, as there exists many kinds of fantay and sci-fi art with various creatures, and they fit perfectly into those categories.

And i won't mention any details they don't need to know.... (not that there is any great big secret i am hiding or something....)


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 1, 2008)

Because it is a completely useless and random fact about me.

HAY GUISE! I LIKE STRAWBERRY ICE CREAM! LICK IN HELL, ICEFAG.

Honestly, people would give a shit.


----------



## Tempest (Oct 1, 2008)

Because it's irrelevant.  People don't care if you are a furry, and if they do it's probably not for a good reason.



Nargle said:


> So.. what's weirder? Wearing something like ears or a collar, or sucking your thumb?


 
Sucking your thumb.  At least wearing furry paraphernalia doesn't damage your teeth.


----------



## Koda (Oct 1, 2008)

I tell people I'm a fur by doing other things apart from outright saying it. 

For example, wearing my collar or tail in public on occasion, setting computer desktop backgrounds to furry things. Usually if furs are around they'll say something at any of these signs :3


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 1, 2008)

Mostly it has to do with environment.  I'm from Western Nebraska, so running around touting the fact that I'm a furry would basically just get me a bunch of uncomfortable stares, and then I would be back at square one feeling like an idiot.  So there's no need.
Not to mention, I wouldn't really want to bust my brain trying to explain it to someone.  I have a habit of seeing it from the outside as well as the inside, so I know just how difficult it is to make it not seem like some kind of psychological problem that I have to someone who's never heard of it before.  "I have the furry," if you will.
Or, in short, you don't run around telling people you're a Trekkie at a redneck convention, and you don't run around telling people you're a furry in rural Nebraska.  Either no one cares, or you get a boot up your ass for being a geek.  Simple as that.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 1, 2008)

ITT: we base entire social circles around obscure common interests


----------



## bozzles (Oct 1, 2008)

Because loving animal people is sort of childish and laughable.

:/


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Because loving animal people is sort of childish and laughable.
> 
> :/



How is it childish? What about sports mascots and Greek mythology? Those have animal people that aren't childish, right?


----------



## bozzles (Oct 1, 2008)

Nargle said:


> How is it childish? What about sports mascots and Greek mythology? Those have animal people that aren't childish, right?


Disney.


----------



## RainsongGryphon (Oct 1, 2008)

"Uhh... whats a furry?"

I've gotten that every single time I've told a non-fur. ;p

Despite all the gangstas, b'tards and general crap in this side of the state, nobody outside of the fandom actually KNOWS about the fandom, not even through the CSI episode.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 1, 2008)

I really wouldn't care if people knew I was a fur.  I don't really think there's a need to tell anyone though, it would really just give me more crap to deal with.  Really, if anyone asks me if I'm a fur, I won't deny it.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Disney.



Disney/Pixar made a movie about cars. Are they only for the kiddies now?


----------



## bozzles (Oct 1, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Disney/Pixar made a movie about cars. Are they only for the kiddies now?


A lot of people are only subjected to furries through Disney and other such child-targeted media, so a lot of people associate them with children.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> A lot of people are only subjected to furries through Disney and other such child-targeted media, so a lot of people associate them with children.


I still say sports mascots and mythology are more popular animal-wise across the world then Disney Movies. Especially since they're getting less and less animal themed. (Cars, The Incredibles, Toy Story, Wall-E)


----------



## bane233 (Oct 2, 2008)

i do all the time.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't really care what they say and do about it.
I am me and they are them. Matters? No; not unless they decide to "flame you"
or whatever you would call it.
Me? I only keep it to my friends. Because I can't trust the sporty types.


----------



## kumakaze (Oct 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Mainly because people treat it as a bad, dirty secret and don't like to share it.
> 
> Don't ask me why though, I'm not one of those people.


 
Because it is.


----------



## BlackRat (Oct 2, 2008)

My public facade goes very deep, I keep things much less questionable than something like a being a furry secret from everyone. It's gotten to the point where I've gone full days of depression or fatigue without anyone noticing. If I'm not willing to share things as simple as my interest in writting stories, I'm not about to share something with a negetive stereotype. 
I actually went all facade-less at one point for a QCS task (I believe that's the equivilent of the SATs in America...not sure) where I wrote a story about the suffering of an insane woman recalling her abusive childhood. I kept a draft to share with people, but at the point where it mentions incestual rape (mildly FYI), people freak out and stop reading. I find that disappointing, I thought the ending was one of my best, but no one is gonna read it T_T. 
Ok, I went off topic there...but anyway now I've gotten some people thinking I'm a pedo and I've had that draft stolen...I want it back now, I was proud of that. Something as simple as a story I wrote when not severly censoring myself has had negetive effects, lets me know saying I'm furry could potentially cause problems.
Of cause, if someone asked I'd say I was :3 (furry...not pedo)



Nargle said:


> I dunno if this counts, but a lot of my friends have fursonas, act like animals, do anthro art, and would like to dress up as an animal for Halloween. And, we don't hide any of it. It's just, we never use the word "furry." Dunno, the word's just got like an icky stigma attached to it. We're just people with similar interests. We don't like... label each other like that. But other then that, it's all out in the open. So... I guess I don't...?
> 
> 
> Anyways, I've got a question (It kinda relates):
> ...



I can actually understand that myself, and it's something I've always found confusing. Sucking your thumb has the same calming effect of things such as ciggarettes, is overall much healthier and better for the environment, but is somehow considered worse by society... which just doesn't make sence to me


----------



## Falke (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't ask, don't tell. 
I'm slow to trust people. Given the acquaintance nature of most of the people I interact with on a daily basis, I find it's best to keep quiet.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 2, 2008)

hijimete said:


> Why don't furries just say thay are furries IRL so we can find out whos who and hang out who cares what people thank.
> I have no problem telling people am a fur I have even went to stores with my friend talking loudly how I'am a fur dieing to meet other furs and goto a fur con.


I intend to start a game development company in the next year or two.  That implies talking with either bank business loan personnel, potential partners and/or publishers.  Needless to say, being out of the proverbial closet would likely complicate matters somewhat.


----------



## Sabine Sommer (Oct 3, 2008)

This is just a lower tier hobby for me. So it's not like, oh I'm a furry. I'd go into something else, like, oh, I run, or I have a 360, what games to you have. Not nessicarily because it'd be something bad to say, just because I think I'd like to have something more relevant in my life that I could relate to people.


----------



## zaal (Oct 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm not enough of a furry to bother advertising it to other people.



same here


----------



## nedded (Oct 3, 2008)

Two reasons:
1. The stigma that started from that Vanity Fair article. (warning: will cause eye bleeding if you look it up.)
2. Getting together is what cons are for.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 4, 2008)

Very very large reason. I still live my Mom so I a) don't want to be kicked out of the house and b) don't want to be committed to a psyche ward because people think there's something wrong with me.


----------



## Kuhnio (Oct 4, 2008)

I think a better question might be, 'why _would_ I tell people I'm a fur?'

It seems like a lot more trouble than it's worth.  Yeah, sure you may meet a fur here and there, but I don't think the time defending myself/explaining to others what that means (only to be met with confused faces) is worth my time.

It's sort of like advertising that your gay or straight.  Why?  If the conversation comes up that's a different story, but I'm not going to advertise it.


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Oct 4, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Because almost all furries congregate on the internet anyway.



whhhhhhhiich led to this thread >.=.>


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Oct 4, 2008)

Because there's no point in doing so.  Either nobody would care or somebody with too much time on hand would try to cause a ruckus over it. It would accomplish nothing. I was never the kind of person to announce my interests anyway.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 4, 2008)

It's sort of funny. I don't actively try to cover it or run around screaming it, but I have a furry background on my laptop and nobody has asked or even looked at me sideways.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 4, 2008)

hijimete said:


> Why don't furries just say thay are furries IRL so we can find out whos who and hang out who cares what people thank.
> I have no problem telling people am a fur I have even went to stores with my friend talking loudly how I'am a fur dieing to meet other furs and goto a fur con.


Because I like my job and I value my career. My employers/friends don't really need to know about my porn, etc. I'm open about it, but not THAT open.


----------



## BlackRat (Oct 4, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> It's sort of funny. I don't actively try to cover it or run around screaming it, but I have a furry background on my laptop and nobody has asked or even looked at me sideways.



I have a fennec background on my laptop and everyone asks me about it 
Only one person has tied it to the furry fandom, but that conversation ended abruptly before much could be said.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm not enough of a furry to bother advertising it to other people.


 
Yep thats pretty much what i was gonna say


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 4, 2008)

We are all individuals, we all make our own decisions, we all have our own reasons for doing things even if we ourselves do not know them. Anyway, why do we need to be open about it IRL to meet other furries when if we all wanted to we can make contact with each other on here.

If you are lucky like i was, i got to meet a fellow furry irl, had him stay at my place for two weeks. And yes, we met online, knew each other for.......erm....Damn been so long i don't remember. Think it was about two years before i suggested he travelled to the UK to visit me dureing his vacation, and he did .

so i don't see why we should be open about it irl to meet fellow furries, Besides isn't it what furmeets are for?


----------



## MeatSnack1 (Oct 4, 2008)

I've told a few people and they've never heard of them.
I've even had to explain it to them.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 4, 2008)

Generally because nobody knows what the fuck it is. And if they do know about it, they'll probably have a negative opinion on it. Not necessarily "YIFF IN HELL FURFAG", but at least "Oh.. that's.. umm..". Besides: why should I advertise it? It's not so significant that I have to tell anybody. I don't see why I should tell anybody. I only would if someone asked if I was a fur, or if someone wanted to know why I was wearing any of the items listed: tail, collar, ears, paws, head, or suit.


----------



## Karegian (Oct 4, 2008)

hijimete said:


> Why don't furries just say thay are furries IRL so we can find out whos who and hang out who cares what people thank.
> I have no problem telling people am a fur I have even went to stores with my friend talking loudly how I'am a fur dieing to meet other furs and goto a fur con.


 
You mean why do furries hide behind this big internet...

Wondering that myself...most I've seen on furry websites are so scared, or ashamed of being furry that they see it as being wrong...or perverted, and they themselves ARE furry...so you can see their dilemma.

Personally, I've been trying to meet others IRL, and so far have had no takers...although there are a few that live nearby, so will try to get to meet them soon...

I myself have no problems discussing myself IRL, nor should anyone else...for if you hide it, then you are only admitting that it's something best left behind closed doors...which implies it's wrong...

A few people know pretty much everyting about me...they are called "friends"...in every sense of the word.

Anyhoo


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 4, 2008)

I've never had any reason to act like it mattered one way or the other, or whether anyone knew or not.  The fact that I'm an adult and simply enjoying life may have something to do with that.

I have had a furry desktop wallpaper at work for years (usually Kacey Miyagami's "Farewell to Earth" piece spread out on my dual-monitor desk), and I've only had one person out of dozens who saw it do so much as ask about it.


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 5, 2008)

Silver R. Wolfe said:


> I think most people don't associate furry with anything really. :3


 
Unfortunately, my mother directly links "furry" with the gay pride flag. Which is a shame; that's the main reason I can't tell my family that I'm a fur. They're also homophobic. Its sad. I'm 100% straight, but because I'm a fur, they'd point the "You're gay!" finger. They'd completely take away my computer and I'd never "see" this place (not to mention my best AIM friends, which are my only real friends) again.
Other than my family..I have no problem telling anyone else. Most people around here have never heard of it anyway.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 5, 2008)

It just doesn't seem that important to me... unless I feel like downplaying someone else's trump card.



Excerpt:
"What happened to your leg? Did a shark attack you or something?"
"Dude, I'm cancer survivor."
"Fuck you; I'm a furry god damn it."


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 5, 2008)

KiteKatsumi said:


> Unfortunately, my mother directly links "furry" with the gay pride flag. Which is a shame; that's the main reason I can't tell my family that I'm a fur. They're also homophobic. Its sad. I'm 100% straight, but because I'm a fur, they'd point the "You're gay!" finger. They'd completely take away my computer and I'd never "see" this place (not to mention my best AIM friends, which are my only real friends) again.


 
That's another reason why I don't mention it, it's known to be primarely gays in the group, I have nothing against them but I'm straight but I don'twant to be insulted by homophobes or furry haters a like, everything is cool as is so I'm not going to mess everything up because I felt like talking about a part of me that deals with people who have some crazy ass fetish or something of the sort. There's some good furs but 90% are people who have some disgusting fetish or just fap to porn all day and there isn't a way that I could defend myself because people aren't going to believe that I'm not one of the stereotypical furries.


----------



## Cheshire_Wolfie (Oct 5, 2008)

I tell  a bunch of people when thy ask though when i tell them "oh ima furry there like whats that ? so it doesnt matter to me :\


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 5, 2008)

> How is it childish? What about sports mascots and Greek mythology


Sports mascots ARE considered childish (the jesters of the basketball court/football field/hockey ring, if you will), and Greek mythology comes from ancient Greece, which is an entirely different culture.  Fact is, in 21st century America (and lots of other places around the world), talking animals are associated with fairly tales (generally read to children), cartoons (generally watched by children), and mascots for cereals and kids' meals at popular restaurant chains (cereals not so much, but you won't argue that kids' meals are eaten by kids).  I don't know exactly WHY it's that way, but that seems to be the way it is.
That said, it's probably more of a problem for masculine guys who are unsure of their masculinity than for anyone else.


----------



## Nalo (Oct 5, 2008)

its the furry=gay thing that bothers me, im bi but im in the closet cause being gay in kentucky kinda asks for bullshit to happen


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 5, 2008)

I, for one, don't treat it as a lifestyle. It's just a hobby, really. Something I'm interested in. I feel no need to shout to the world, "HEY, LOOK, EVERYONE! I LIKE CARTOON ANIMALS!" That's like proclaiming my love for web-comics; it would be a silly thing to make a big deal out of.


----------



## Kano (Oct 5, 2008)

I told everyone I know that I'm a fur. They complain about it all the time mainly because they're all 4chan's bitches but I REALLY don't care xD


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh! Just to clarify, I don't keep it a secret. It's not something I'm ashamed of. If someone asks, I tell them I am. I'm fairly certain most of my friends know I'm a furry.


----------



## King Gourd (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh God, dont let enyone know man! I once let someone know, and that mother fucker stabbed me in and about the face.  

But seriously, most people dont even know what it means, and those who do probably aren't digging it.  So I just keep it to myself..unless someone was to ask. ;3


----------



## What is right? (Oct 6, 2008)

I won't call myself a furry IRL (or even on the net, now that I know certain things) because I would be lumped in with people who do things that I (and the rest of society) don't really approve of (and I'm not talking about anthro pron, though, it could certainly be toned down a bit...).


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 6, 2008)

What is right? said:


> I won't call myself a furry IRL (or even on the net, now that I know certain things) because I would be lumped in with people who do things that I (and the rest of society) don't really approve of (and I'm not talking about anthro pron, though, it could certainly be toned down a bit...).



Couldn't agree more, also welcome to FAF :] .


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 6, 2008)

Only the occasional /b/tard will give me shit for it, but they generally only attack me/the fandom if I bring it up, so eh...


----------



## Tweek (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't run around screaming it, but all of my friends know, and they just think it's funny. I've cleared my throat at people when they've said something negative about furs, leading into a conversation that ends with them not thinking we're quite as screwed up.

Then again, I once told a group of five or so skinheads who were ripped, twice my size and covered in swastika tattoos that I was gay, so maybe I'm just really stupid.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 7, 2008)

What's up with so many people hiding it? 

I understand not bugging people to death by jabbering on about it non-stop, but why's everyone all "Don't tell ANYONE! You should be ASHAMED!!"

o.o Isn't this... a.. furry site..? Quit acting like it's some dark evil thing. It doesn't matter what it's associated with, if people know you, they either won't care what you're into (unless it's dangerous) or if you're not into those "dark" sides of the fandom, I'm sure the people who know you can tell pretty much who you are already. If someone asks you if you like to screw dogs, just say "No, I just like drawing animals and wearing a collar." Is it THAT hard? Sheesh, there are some flippin' insecure people here 

You wouldn't hide all of your other interests, would you? A lot of people say they hide it because it's not a big deal, just like any other hobby. It isn't a big deal, but you DO make it a big deal when you go sneaking around  Since say.. playing football isn't a big deal, people go around wearing their jerseys and talking about football, right? They may even decorate their cars/rooms and do football artwork (If they're the artistic type). And they don't go around hiding it, even though there ARE negative things associated with football! Stupid, jock, asshole... those are all associated with being a football player. But that doesn't make them true. And the people who know you KNOW those things aren't true. Like the people who know you KNOW you aren't going to go rape a dog.

So like.. let's act like we're not in middle school..?


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 7, 2008)

Nargle said:


> What's up with so many people hiding it?
> 
> I understand not bugging people to death by jabbering on about it non-stop, but why's everyone all "Don't tell ANYONE! You should be ASHAMED!!"
> 
> ...



Pretty much my point of view. It's just another hobby, y'know? Why hide it?


----------



## What is right? (Oct 8, 2008)

Nargle said:


> *snip*



I used to believe like you do. 
Yes. Yes it does matter what it's associated with, if the things it's associated with are illegal in most places. Maybe you don't care about what people think, but other people do care. 

And I'll admit, actually I have delved into the adult stuff, but I'm trying to get away from it... Recent events have me questioning things... After what I've recently observed, I don't want to be associated with it if it's going to be seen as a form of something I don't like. I don't want to believe it's related, but at this point, I'm not so sure. And I doubt most people can be convinced otherwise now. And by admitting what I just did, I reveal possible ulterior motives to what I'm saying. And I'm aware of that. 

The following is true though: If anthro porn is considered related to screwing dogs (illegal), then anthro porn would be illegal, then the fandom would be associated with illegal activities. The fandom has been under the radar so far, but that's changing. >.> The fandom _can't_ be associated with both things and still be ok with the general public. Most people outside the fandom that know about the anthro porn hate the fandom for making porn of official characters (raped childhood memories anyone?). I assume even people IN the fandom hate it. It shows up on Google without touching the mature content filters... I've seen it on sites that aren't even related to the fandom. There are consequences for your actions (or inactions). 

All of the above paragraph is true... While I personally have no problem with the adult stuff existing, it needs to be managed better. I'm sorry, but the fandom's bad reputation is indeed well deserved. :/

As for my other interests, for example, I like video games. I'm not ashamed of playing them, but there aren't any cultural taboos about them in the environment that I was raised in. I think there are people who say video games are evil, but they kinda aren't taken seriously... :/ 

As for the fandom, liking anthro animals is considered a kids thing, but the big issue is the heaping piles of clearly not child friendly (or even teen friendly) stuff associated with the fandom. And... you guys kinda aren't taken seriously. :/ You've got an abysmally bad reputation now. Maybe it would help to look at your situation realistically, and work on some issues.

tl;dr The fandom is in a deep deep hole that you dug yourself. Start climbing back up or you'll dig straight to Satan's house. >:


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 8, 2008)

Like what he said, the reputation of furries is way too bad for me to carry around, it should be clear by the way the media portrays us. I get where Nargle is coming from about sports but sports isn't something that society looks down apon and doesn't include people who would fuck a talking, walking animal if one existed. The only reason I believe that I'm a furry is the fact that I like animals and one that could walk and talk would be cool but I'm not into having sex with one. If people found out that I'm a furry then they would assume that sex is one of the reasons why I'm one and no matter what I would say they will not believe me.


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Oct 8, 2008)

Personally, I have never met anyone with a strong distaste for Furs in real life. Most of my friend either don't care or just shrug it off. I never really got what is so hard about explaining the fandom. I usually just tell people that its similar to just about every other fandom with the substitution of animals instead of giant mech suits, Sailor Moon, Star Wars, Etc. Most understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## BlackRat (Oct 8, 2008)

What is right? said:


> The following is true though: If anthro porn is considered related to screwing dogs (illegal), then anthro porn would be illegal, then the fandom would be associated with illegal activities. The fandom has been under the radar so far, but that's changing. >.> The fandom _can't_ be associated with both things and still be ok with the general public. Most people outside the fandom that know about the anthro porn hate the fandom for making porn of official characters (raped childhood memories anyone?). I assume even people IN the fandom hate it. It shows up on Google without touching the mature content filters... I've seen it on sites that aren't even related to the fandom. There are consequences for your actions (or inactions).
> 
> All of the above paragraph is true... While I personally have no problem with the adult stuff existing, it needs to be managed better. I'm sorry, but the fandom's bad reputation is indeed well deserved. :/
> 
> As for the fandom, liking anthro animals is considered a kids thing, but the big issue is the heaping piles of clearly not child friendly (or even teen friendly) stuff associated with the fandom. And... you guys kinda aren't taken seriously. :/ You've got an abysmally bad reputation now. Maybe it would help to look at your situation realistically, and work on some issues.



I believe bestiality is actually legal in quite a few places (not where I live however), and that said, I really donâ€™t think â€˜anthro pornâ€™ is really related to screwing dogs, the two are very different (well, generally I guess). Even if it was, that be zoo porn which I think is generally legal. But I do believe this is where most of the misconceptions about the furry fandom come from. As for â€œraped childhood memoriesâ€, yes thereâ€™s probably a fair bit of that around, but itâ€™s not just the furry fandom thatâ€™s responsible for that, thereâ€™s also the hentai community to blame for that, among other similar communities. From my experience, it seems the hentai communities stuff end up in clean searches more than explicit furry stuff. 
Iâ€™m not aware of how well anime art sites do this, nor many other furry sites, so I canâ€™t argue on behalf of them but management-wise, FA does a fairly good job keeping the adult stuff where it belongs.
I personally blame public ignorance for the fairly common view that the furry fandom is perverted. Itâ€™s on about the same moral level as Goth or Anime (in the sense of possessing negative attributes that are publically shown but being perfectly harmless once actually looking into it), but is viewed as worse by a lot of people. Eh, society is like that sometimesâ€¦


EDIT: Flabbergasted Breakdancer, that's a good way of explaining it. It's strange that such a thing has negetive connotations with it XD I've never met someone with a strong dislike either, or they haven't shown it. Seems the ones that over react are scarce in comparrison to those who can shrug it off.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 8, 2008)

Flabbergasted Breakdancer said:


> Personally, I have never met anyone with a strong distaste for Furs in real life. Most of my friend either don't care or just shrug it off. I never really got what is so hard about explaining the fandom. I usually just tell people that its similar to just about every other fandom with the substitution of animals instead of giant mech suits, Sailor Moon, Star Wars, Etc. Most understand where I'm coming from.


 
I guess you were lucky, pretty much all my friends that I know off don't like furries that much and thought it was stupid for the most part but I like the way you kind of explained it. Still I don't think that the general public has ever heard of giant mech porn (I hope to god there isn't) but furries are normally portrayed as people who look at porn and rather strange porn at that.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 8, 2008)

Flabbergasted Breakdancer said:


> Personally, I have never met anyone with a strong distaste for Furs in real life. Most of my friend either don't care or just shrug it off. I never really got what is so hard about explaining the fandom. I usually just tell people that its similar to just about every other fandom with the substitution of animals instead of giant mech suits, Sailor Moon, Star Wars, Etc. Most understand where I'm coming from.



I subtly linked my friend to Concession, and he got the humour, but couldn't get past the point it was furry.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not ashamed of that fact that I think half animal people are pretty rad, but  I'm seriously fucking ashamed of the furry fandom. I don't leave because I'm not  going to let other people take something I like away from me, but I won't be  dragged down with them. *At this point being a part of the furry fandom is  something to be ashamed of,* and I'll be keeping my interest is  anthropomorphism a secret from everyone who knows me IRL for the foreseeable  future. I get where you're coming from What is right?, and that's not even  taking the prevalence of paedophilia into account.


----------



## pulsifer (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't because of all of the social stigma stemming from internet culture that surrounds furries. The only thing mundanes know is what they've seen on tv which is not altogether too flattering. I also don't really consider myself a furry as much as I used to in general. I like to draw them, but yiff doesn't do anything for me, nor do I really have a fursona. I just don't like people on the whole judging me by some other more extreme furries actions, or the actions of fictitious people, and don't feel like explaing furry to anyone. Some people I get to know well know that I'm a furry, or they can tell if they've seen some of my drawings, but, I don't "Hang out" generally, and most of the people I see on a daily basis are people I may or may not have to professionally work with sometime or another. Being a successful actor or actress means maintaing a professional appearance, even in your downtime, if you are around other actors, directors, crew etc. Talking about how you pretend to be an anthro otter online won't get you cast in shows. :/


----------



## X (Oct 8, 2008)

because fire is bad for my complexion.


----------



## Jarz (Oct 8, 2008)

because i dont have anyone to share common interest with


----------



## What is right? (Oct 8, 2008)

BlackRat said:


> I believe bestiality is actually legal in quite a few places (not where I live however), and that said, I really donâ€™t think â€˜anthro pornâ€™ is really related to screwing dogs, the two are very different (well, generally I guess). Even if it was, that be zoo porn which I think is generally legal.
> But I do believe this is where most of the misconceptions about the furry fandom come from.



Doesn't make it right... 

I think the biggest reason people think furries screw dogs is because there are people who call themselves furries that screw dogs, and people who call themselves furries that accept them in the fandom. :/



BlackRat said:


> As for â€œraped childhood memoriesâ€, yes thereâ€™s probably a fair bit of that around, but itâ€™s not just the furry fandom thatâ€™s responsible for that, thereâ€™s also the hentai community to blame for that, among other similar communities. From my experience, it seems the hentai communities stuff end up in clean searches more than explicit furry stuff.



Your argument is "But they do it too.". True, but...

In regards to anime, I looked up "Naruto" on Google Images. With Moderate Safe search on, the closest thing to porn is Naruto's "Sexy Jutsu" on page 9 and 32. And there's a picture of the female characters turned into males on Page 40 (though their parts are not shown). 

I googled "Dragon Ball" and "Sailor Moon". Nothing on the first 15 pages for either.

For "Bleach", no porn on the first 20 pages.

In regards to anthro animals, I googled "Tails", with Moderate Safe search on, and there's a picture of Sonic "impaling" him in the behind right on the first page. 

I googled "Sonic". On page 5, a less well drawn version of the result for "Tails".

And for "Mewtwo", on page 2... 

Just thought I'd toss that out there. 



BlackRat said:


> I personally blame public ignorance for the fairly common view that the furry fandom is perverted. Itâ€™s on about the same moral level as Goth or Anime (in the sense of possessing negative attributes that are publically shown but being perfectly harmless once actually looking into it), but is viewed as worse by a lot of people. Eh, society is like that sometimesâ€¦



From what I've seen recently, it's not just public ignorance that has caused your bad reputation, but the poor decisions of individuals in the fandom.


----------



## Sy_Berian (Oct 8, 2008)

I like to survey the folks I am speaking to and develope trust. All of my friends know I am a fur, and all of my friends respect that. I have explained what being a furry is and told them about the "Dirty Furs" in the world. Telling someone to "Look it up" only contributes to our negative reputation as they only see the negative side of furs. It is up to us to change the Furry reputation. I am trying to do it one person at a time.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 8, 2008)

> What everyone said about people associating them with dog rapists



You guys are seriously missing the point. I've never known any of my close friends or family that know me quite well to assume things like that about me. They KNOW my personality. They trust me. If I tell them "Even though I'm a furry, I won't rape a dog," they'll believe me. As for strangers- Who gives a crap about what they think? Once they get to know me, they'll realize I'm not into animal cruelty. If you ARE into that kind of thing (Not the porn, porn is usually something that should be kept to yourself anyways. Plus, it's not hurting anybody. But the raping I mean) then you DO need to be shunned and hated.

Everything is going to be associated with something bad. If you're a middle aged man with a (non-sexual) fondness for children, people on the outside may think you're a pedophile. But all of your friends and family know you just love playing with kiddies. You don't playfully joke around with your little niece or something and suddenly have your family members turn on you because they suspect ill intentions. 

I just think if more "normal" furs came out of the shadows and stopped hiding, people would realize how many of us there are, and quit focusing on the small percentage of animal rapists there are that get highlighted by things like Vanity Fare. That's WHY non-furs think all furries rape animals. Because normal furries don't show up on the news being arrested for raping an animal. They just sneak around and pretend like normal furries don't exist. 

And for everyone saying it's childish: -.- So...? Who cares if you're interested in something that children are interested in, too? Animals aren't for kids exclusively. It's just fun. Hell, I even know tons of grown adults who collect things like Disney merchandise and the like!


----------



## Jarz (Oct 8, 2008)

Nargle said:


> If I tell them "Even though I'm a furry, I won't rape a dog,"


wow, great way to open to other people


----------



## Nargle (Oct 8, 2008)

Jarz said:


> wow, great way to open to other people



...What..?


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't share because of what [I don't know] my parents would do/think/say. I mean, I live in a conservative Christian household, and I believe it would instantly be taken as bestiality (even though I personally find it disgusting, but to each his/her own) and communication would become extremely difficult. My parents say they will accept me for who I am, and I know they love me and wouldn't lie to me unless it were for my benefit but I have doubts that that statement would hold true. I told one of my friends, but he avoids the topic, probably because he thinks I'm in it mainly for sexual attraction, which is not true. I don't tell me other friends because I'm still building trust... Don't get me wrong, they're great friends. It's just that one of them seems like the kind that would scream my secret to the world.

It's all fear... all I need is confidence and to make an informed decision to - come out? I don't know what you would call opening up if you're furry.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 8, 2008)

Ethereal_Dragon said:


> I don't know what you would call opening up if you're furry.



Accepting another aspect of your personality and deciding not to hide it? =3


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Oct 8, 2008)

That's quite a mouthful. XD


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 9, 2008)

Cause I don't run around blabbing my personal business to strangers that probably don't want to hear it?


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 9, 2008)

Nargle said:


> You guys are seriously missing the point. I've never known any of my close friends or family that know me quite well to assume things like that about me. They KNOW my personality. They trust me. If I tell them "Even though I'm a furry, I won't rape a dog," they'll believe me. As for strangers- Who gives a crap about what they think? Once they get to know me, they'll realize I'm not into animal cruelty. If you ARE into that kind of thing (Not the porn, porn is usually something that should be kept to yourself anyways. Plus, it's not hurting anybody. But the raping I mean) then you DO need to be shunned and hated.
> 
> Everything is going to be associated with something bad. If you're a middle aged man with a (non-sexual) fondness for children, people on the outside may think you're a pedophile. But all of your friends and family know you just love playing with kiddies. You don't playfully joke around with your little niece or something and suddenly have your family members turn on you because they suspect ill intentions.
> 
> ...


 
Even if they know who you are, they might start to question your sanity if you told them you like to pretend like a talking animal on the internet. Also as much as I would like to break the stereo type of furries there are too many freaky ones that out number the sane and sensible ones for the sterotype to be truely broken. To change the publics opinion about furries will take a very long time, especially when there is so much negative and wierd stuff in the fandom. 
Also grown up adults with a collection of Disney merchandise would probably be considered wierd but thats just me.


----------



## mmmke (Oct 10, 2008)

ive been keeping to myself for soo long that i just wanna tell someone

But the reason not to would be.......well if i got made fun of id have to break some skulls


----------



## BlackRat (Oct 10, 2008)

With all the stories of normal furries coming out of the fuzzy closet, I find it a bit surprising that more people arn't educated on the topic.



> And for everyone saying it's childish: -.- So...? Who cares if you're interested in something that children are interested in, too? Animals aren't for kids exclusively. It's just fun. Hell, I even know tons of grown adults who collect things like Disney merchandise and the like!


Around here, if you're male and are interested in 'childish' or cuddly things alot of people (usually also male) consider it wierd or gay. Although I doubt anyone who actually knows me would really believe I was gay.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 11, 2008)

Ive been dwelling on this for a few days now and come up with a possible solution.

As many find it hard to tell others about them being "furry", why not just say you are nto anthropomorphic animals such as those found in well known animations such as disneys lady and the tramp, to which i am apart of a fandom called "The Furry Fandom" which we call ourselves furries for short, just like start trek fans call themselves trekkies.

I don't see many people having a problem with an explanation like that, you don't have to give all the details of the fandom, unless they ask of course.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 11, 2008)

Makyui said:


> Don't ask, don't tell.
> 
> In all seriousness, I've never felt the need to.



Yup, I feel the same. It's like feeling the need to discuss sexual practices with complete strangers...just don't.

That and half the people out there don'y even know what it is.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 11, 2008)

Hyenaworks said:


> Cause I don't run around blabbing my personal business to strangers that probably don't want to hear it?



That's cool, but do you purposefully make a huge effort to make it a total secret and deny the heck out of it when someone purposefully asks you? (As in, a friend who wants to know, not just a stranger that doesn't care)

Because that's what I'm talking about. Just because you don't hide it (As in, wear ears on a hat, don't hide your artwork, or if people ask, say "Yes, I'm a furry." And other non-imposing things) doesn't mean you have to go around irritating strangers. Does it ruin your day when someone carries around a sketchbook full or anime and wears a Naruto jacket? Or do you just ignore it and probably forget about it 10 seconds later? Because I'm sure being openly furry would get a similar reaction.



south syde fox said:


> Even if they know who you are, they might start to question your sanity if you told them you like to pretend like a talking animal on the internet. Also as much as I would like to break the stereo type of furries there are too many freaky ones that out number the sane and sensible ones for the sterotype to be truely broken. To change the publics opinion about furries will take a very long time, especially when there is so much negative and wierd stuff in the fandom.
> Also grown up adults with a collection of Disney merchandise would probably be considered wierd but thats just me.



Ugh, stereotypes don't matter to the individual! It doesn't matter if the stereotype is broken! Your personality doesn't change just because your friend has discovered another hobby of yours. If you had a bright, intelligent friend that suddenly expressed an interest in football, would you suddenly think he's a stupid, bumbling jock, despite everything you've known before? No, because although the stereotype fits some, it obviously doesn't in this case, and you're smart enough to realize that.

And you shouldn't have your sanity questioned for RPing. There are people who do Harry Potter RPs, and should people think they're crazy for pretending to be a magical british kid on the internet? Or what about pretending to be a talking lion, or a kid with the spirit form of a ferret following them around? (Narnia and Golden Compass) Those are all normal things that don't get lumped in with the evil, horrid Furry Fandom, even though they're just as "weird." 

And a very small percentage of people actually DO RP here in the furry fandom. The extent of their interest in furries is just liking the art in most cases, and coming up with their own character. How is THAT crazy?



BlackRat said:


> With all the stories of normal furries coming out of the fuzzy closet, I find it a bit surprising that more people arn't educated on the topic.
> 
> 
> Around here, if you're male and are interested in 'childish' or cuddly things alot of people (usually also male) consider it wierd or gay. *Although I doubt anyone who actually knows me would really believe I was gay.*



My point exactly. Friends already know your tendancies, strangers don't care, and the assholes that decide to make fun of you don't deserve the pleasure of letting their taunting get to you.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't simply because my parents are very "normal-based" and freak out about the tiniest things. I have however told 2 of my friends and freely talk about it with them. And inadvertly one of my friend's boyfriend so I guess 3 lol. But if anyone asked me I'd willingly tell them, even my parents.


----------



## Tremaine (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't really think there is a huge need to tell people my interests, unless I feel they may be interested in hearing it. There's a time and a place.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 12, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> Even if they know who you are, they might start to question your sanity if you told them you like to pretend like a talking animal on the internet.



Have you ever consumed a solidified, rotten chunk of fluid squeezed from the mutated sweat-glands between a bovine's legs? If so, I could question your sanity, or I could say you ate cow cheese.
"Question your sanity" my fuzzy orange ass... bullshit. If I would have to spent all my time worrying what people think of what I do, I'd kill myself.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 12, 2008)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Have you ever consumed a solidified, rotten chunk of fluid squeezed from the mutated sweat-glands between a bovine's legs? If so, I could question your sanity, or I could say you ate cow cheese.
> "Question your sanity" my fuzzy orange ass... bullshit. If I would have to spent all my time worrying what people think of what I do, I'd kill myself.


 
Well your lucky, you probably can live by yourself but I don't want to get disowned by my own family. Being apart of the black community being different like being gay could get you disowned by your family and they would never look at you the same ever again. That is why you don't see all that many blacks in fandom. Showing people that you have an interest in animals your considered a softy and a punk and you will get harassed about something like that.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> Well your lucky, you probably can live by yourself but I don't want to get disowned by my own family. Being apart of the black community being different like being gay could get you disowned by your family and they would never look at you the same ever again. That is why you don't see all that many blacks in fandom. Showing people that you have an interest in animals your considered a softy and a punk and you will get harassed about something like that.



Wait, are you saying black people disown their family members because of an interest in animals...?

**Doesn't know what to say** Um... I actually have several black friends that draw animals and anthros. I dunno if they're furs, but they still have a family...

I've even known several black gay guys.

Maybe you just don't know your family that well. I have a hard time believing you that they'll literally disown you.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 12, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Wait, are you saying black people disown their family members because of an interest in animals...?
> 
> **Doesn't know what to say** Um... I actually have several black friends that draw animals and anthros. I dunno if they're furs, but they still have a family...
> 
> ...


 
I'm not saying all but there are plenty of them that being different could get you shunned and even if you don't your still considered an embarrasement to the family. I grew up where there the kids weren't the nicest kids in the world and if someone found out your softy or different then you got a whole bunch of dumbasses that would fuck with you 'till you knocked their got damn teeth out. Also if you were to go to a con, how many blacks would you see there, a few probably but thats just about it.


----------



## Lord Eon (Oct 12, 2008)

Tremaine said:


> I don't really think there is a huge need to tell people my interests, unless I feel they may be interested in hearing it. There's a time and a place.



Couldn't agree more. My nearest and dearest friends know and they're not bothered by it, probably because I don't shove it everyone's face all the time and I do actually have other interests outside the fandom. I neither attempt to hide it nor do I shout it from the rooftops. If it comes up in conversation, I won't lie about it. Oh, they'll joke now and again about my fondness for Krystal from Star Fox, but that's fine; I can laugh at myself. Besides, I fancy a blue anthropomorphic vixen who fights with a staff and flies an Arwing. That's pretty damn funny. 

But there are more disturbing things out there, and most of have the mental wherewithal to separate reality and fantasy. Most of us... Those who don't probably deserve to be made fun of. =P


----------



## Kittiara (Oct 12, 2008)

The same reason I wouldn't go around like "HI I'M BISEXUAL".  Because it doesn't matter in my exchanges with most people.  Also I would definitely not hang out with another 'fur' on the simple principle that they are also interested in the furry community.  Just because you have a fursona too doesn't mean I care to talk to you.

People infer what they will about me based on my actions.  It is not my duty to explain myself; they see me drawing anthros all the time, they'll probably figure it out.  If not, I'm not going to be like 'OH HAI GUESS WAT 8D'.

In other words.  It's a case by case basis.  There is simply no need to shove what you think you are in everbody's faces.  If they'll intelligent and you're not being neurotic and hiding yourself, they'll figure it out.


----------



## Tanner (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't really care one way or the other about what other people think of me.  I still don't care for going up to people and telling them my bussiness because I can't stand it when people do the same thing to me.  However, if they ask, I will answer.

As for family, I don't really want my parents to know because they are those scary Christians types and the first thing that they'd think is "OMFG She fucks doggies! <insert other stupid stuff here>" instead of letting me explain myself.

I never tell my young relatives again because they keep asking "What's a fuzzy?" (yes 'fuzzy') extremely loud and thus my idiot older relatives would here and the stupid dog fucking accusing would be thrown at me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 12, 2008)

My Family Knows, my friends knows, my job knows, even the Gamestop I go to so much Knows *shrugs*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Maybe you just don't know your family that well. I have a hard time believing you that they'll literally disown you.



trust me, sometimes, things are worse than you might think.. you think parents automatically love you no matter what, and will keep you forever? not quite all the time. if you tell them you're furry, they won't know what it is at first, but will google it, and then they'll kick your ass out! sometimes... 



			
				nargle said:
			
		

> I've even known several black gay guys.


 oh... really? I wish there were a wider variety where I live... just your stereotypical queens


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 12, 2008)

I could tell some of my closest friends, they would think it's weird first but they would accept it. But only them, the rest don't understand a shit about this fandom.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 12, 2008)

People will accuse you of fapping to animal mating, and or, bestiality


----------



## Cikea (Oct 12, 2008)

but I do


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

Cikea said:


> but I do



if I saw that, I would be waiting outside until you got into your truck, then I'd be all over you, going "omg, you're a furry?! I love you!"


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 12, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> if I saw that, I would be waiting outside until you got into your truck, then I'd be all over you, going "omg, you're a furry?! I love you!"




the sad things I know you would Neko XD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> the sad things I know you would Neko XD


and YOU would probably cum all over his seat, then hide in the back of his truck, and surprise rape him... x3


----------



## TH-Violinist (Oct 12, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> People will accuse you of fapping to animal mating, and or, bestiality



I know. I let the brother figure it out, and now he accuses me to raping animals, wanting to fuck every cartoon character from pokemon to skunkfu. I don't watch either...
And he makes the worst jokes in front of friends. Like he WANTS them to hate me, too.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> I know. I let the brother figure it out, and now he accuses me to raping animals, wanting to fuck every cartoon character from pokemon to skunkfu. I don't watch either...
> And he makes the worst jokes in front of friends. Like he WANTS them to hate me, too.


I got lucky when it came to coming out as a furry to my friends... hell, I turned most of them into furries


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> trust me, sometimes, things are worse than you might think.. you think parents automatically love you no matter what, and will keep you forever? not quite all the time. if you tell them you're furry, they won't know what it is at first, but will google it, and then they'll kick your ass out! sometimes...



It's illegal to kick your child out of your house until he's an adult. And usually disowning a family member refers to completely cutting them off and and burning all bridges and denying that you're related and have any history. Doesn't sound like something someone who loves you would do. I'm not saying you have to live with them forever, though


----------



## TH-Violinist (Oct 12, 2008)

well, some people will just hate you for it. Even if they can't kick you out.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nargle said:


> It's illegal to kick your child out of your house until he's an adult. And usually disowning a family member refers to completely cutting them off and and burning all bridges and denying that you're related and have any history. Doesn't sound like something someone who loves you would do. I'm not saying you have to live with them forever, though



oh, my parents were divorced, so my dad got lucky xD

now he's the loneliest piece of shit ever to touch the earth


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh, my parents were divorced, so my dad got lucky xD
> 
> now he's the loneliest piece of shit ever to touch the earth



Cause he was a furry...?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Cause he was a furry...?


what? no, cause when he kicked me out, I was the last person who ever kept him company. that was over 3 years ago


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what? no, cause when he kicked me out, I was the last person who ever kept him company. that was over 3 years ago



My mom tried to kick my brother out (He's a psychopath with violent tendencies and is destroying our lives) But the cops told her it was abandonment and they could arrest her. How the hell did he manage to kick you out? Or, do you mean you just went to live with your mom?

**Wishes I could send my brother to live with my dad**


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 12, 2008)

I've told alot of people even an anti-fur that is my best friend.  I havent been made fun of and it was fun to see their reaction.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 12, 2008)

I would love to, but I'm already getting weird looks because of the collar. =<

Then again, most people here (in Mississippi) have no idea who or what a furry is due to there being none here...they just think I'm possessed by satan and flee in fear.

Back in Michigan however, I have no idea what people would say...but I know that it wouldn't be good...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nargle said:


> My mom tried to kick my brother out (He's a psychopath with violent tendencies and is destroying our lives) But the cops told her it was abandonment and they could arrest her. How the hell did he manage to kick you out? Or, do you mean you just went to live with your mom?
> 
> **Wishes I could send my brother to live with my dad**



as in "Ryan, I'm afraid I might do something to you if you live here any longer"(refering to my sexuality... reason for kicking me out xD)

what explanation are you asking for? :|


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 12, 2008)

Posted in wrong place, please delete this.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Oct 12, 2008)

you dad is a worthless peice of shit who can rot in hell. He is so closed minded, I want to take duct tape to him [[ PM if you want to understand it ]]. He needs to get over his homophobia, and you need to beat him with a turkey leg next thanksgiving.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> you dad is a worthless peice of shit who can rot in hell. He is so closed minded, I want to take duct tape to him [[ PM if you want to understand it ]]. He needs to get over his homophobia, and you need to beat him with a turkey leg next thanksgiving.



thnx for the support, but I was hoping not to get people to sympathize with me, just understand that people will give up their love for the dumbest reasons ^_^


----------



## TH-Violinist (Oct 12, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> as in "Ryan, I'm afraid I might do something to you if you live here any longer"(refering to my sexuality... reason for kicking me out xD)
> 
> what explanation are you asking for? :|



__________________________________________



Trpdwarf said:


> Posted in wrong place, please delete this.



_____________________________

No this is them discussing why he is not going to tell ppl IRL. He is explaining his stiry, his reasoning. His life up to the point where he decided finally on this topic


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Oct 12, 2008)

most people know i,m into furry heck i drew furry porn while on my breaks at wall mart, people look at me as being odd or strange but i take that as a complement , i don,t see a need to go around telling folks i,m a fur i figure it,s on a need to know basis


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 13, 2008)

DARKWOLFE said:


> most people know i,m into furry heck i drew furry porn while on my breaks at wall mart, people look at me as being odd or strange but i take that as a complement , i don,t see a need to go around telling folks i,m a fur i figure it,s on a need to know basis



Drawing furry porn on your breaks at your job? Enjoy your pink slip :V .


----------



## Talvi (Oct 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> as in "Ryan, I'm afraid I might do something to you if you live here any longer"(refering to my sexuality... reason for kicking me out xD)
> 
> what explanation are you asking for? :|


Yeah, it's usually the fathers who's love can be more conditional than mothers, from my experience. It never bothered me that my father has only ever been an "acquaintance" to me, but his lack of caring had a real negative impact on my sister, unfortunately. Parents are supposed to be figures of almost legendary status: unconditionally loving, endlessly supportive and imperviously motivated. Few can match up to such expectations. It's an unrealistic view. If your parent is an asshole, he or she can and should be discarded - you can't choose who your mother or father is, but you can choose whether they remain so, as a social status. @NekoFox, you don't sound cut up about your experience so, congrats. Respect.

I suppose in regards to the topic title, my view is that people can and should be able to keep their business to themselves without rebuttal from others. There's many occasions when it's in your own interest to keep things to yourself...and it's your right to choose so. I don't agree that it's a form of lying.
Nevertheless, I also believe we should also encourage openness and talk freely about our interests, however controversial, whenever the opportunity is acceptable, as it's through exposure and knowledge that understanding and acceptance can be achieved. Plus I don't know about anyone else, but it makes me uncomfortable to not be open and totally frank about the many layers which make up the entity known as me. I don't like to feel restricted.


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 13, 2008)

why not... Becuase  some people  are just so timid there  Afraid,,,, ooooo   some one will hurt me  some one will call me  names... thats  why most furs  do not tell the one they love  or the  perents or siblings


----------

